# Is there any tools like efibootmgr on Linux?



## Ioozer (Jan 27, 2021)

Google search only leads to an abandoned ports on freshports (/sysutils/grub2-pcbsd)


----------



## olli@ (Jan 27, 2021)

FreeBSD does have efibootmgr(8). I have no idea if it does the same thing as the tool with the same name on Linux, though.


----------



## Speedy (Jan 27, 2021)

> I have no idea if it does the same thing ...


I do. Have idea. Yes it does the same thing. Yes it is the same piece of software.


----------



## BjarneB (Jan 27, 2021)

/usr/sbin/efibootmgr is available in standard installation and having just played around with uefi, I see no difference between the linux or the freebsd version.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 27, 2021)

Ioozer said:


> Google search only leads to an abandoned ports on freshports


Googling "efibootmgr freebsd"


----------



## Ioozer (Jan 28, 2021)

olli@ said:


> FreeBSD does have efibootmgr(8). I have no idea if it does the same thing as the tool with the same name on Linux, though.


This is exactly the same thing.


----------



## Ioozer (Jan 28, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Googling "efibootmgr freebsd"


I used this term however. I do not expect it's part of the base system but something installed from ports.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 28, 2021)

@loozer Your search returns results for articles containing efibootmgr and freshports. Mine searches for articles containing efibootmgr and freebsd. 

If you want to search freshports, it has its own search engine on the right hand side. Or you can use Google by entering 

```
efibootmgr site:https://freshports.org/
```


----------



## Ioozer (Jan 28, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> @loozer Your search returns results for articles containing efibootmgr and freshports. Mine searches for articles containing efibootmgr and freebsd.
> 
> If you want to search freshports, it has its own search engine on the right hand side. Or you can use Google by entering
> 
> ...


Yeah. Thanks. My Google search skill is just basic level.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Using Google search effectively is a bit of a "dark" art form, there is no shame in not fully understanding it.


----------

